# Best Way to Fish Thick Lilly Pads



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wondering what some of your thoughts were out there. I'm going to a new lake where the pads are pretty thick. I've never really done much more than cast to the edges of pads.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Top water frogs work great, along with buzzbaits. I also like to use jig and pig.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Liquidsoap has started a very good list. Topwater frogs are one of my favorite ways to fish.

You might also want to try a floating worm.


----------



## Hawghooker (Apr 14, 2004)

texas rig lizards and worms, i swear by those


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I like an unweighted tube or similar plastic that can be crawled over top, but will drop through holes


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

What lake are you going to be fishing at? I also like using frogs. I just bought one of the new Dean Rojas frogs. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

b sure to use heavy # test to pull that hog out of those pads too. i vote for the frog too. i heard that by cutting off half of the legs and slighly bending the hooks outwards ,you will catch a lot more fish. wish i knew that tidbit of info a long time ago.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i say weedless frog too or a worm/lizard dragged across the bottom.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions. FMiller, I'll be going to Indian Lake. As far as pads go, I hear they're pretty thick there. Other than frogs, the response seems you fish in them with the same things I'd throw in wood cover or rocky banks. 

I'm sure its weather-dependent, but as a general rule, would you say more bass are caught on or near the edge of a field of pads or deeper in the field where you can get them through the holes? 
Feel free to PM me any tips you may have on some of the more successful techniques used on IL.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tredder said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. FMiller, I'll be going to Indian Lake. As far as pads go, I hear they're pretty thick there. Other than frogs, the response seems you fish in them with the same things I'd throw in wood cover or rocky banks.
> 
> *I'm sure its weather-dependent, but as a general rule, would you say more bass are caught on or near the edge of a field of pads or deeper in the field where you can get them through the holes? *
> Feel free to PM me any tips you may have on some of the more successful techniques used on IL.


Yeah, it depends on the weather. I think during the hot days, that they will be in the middle of the pads and when it is warm/cooler than hot (didn't know how to word it) they will be on the edges of them. That is what I think, so I don't know. Wait for someone elses response. I am fairly new at this too.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i like using top water frogs, waky worms right on the side, and buzzbaits.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I usually catch fish right WHEN my bait comes off or out of the pads. Try targeting small pockets. Are you fishing from a boat???


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Yep, a bass boat.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i like to walk horny toads over the top of them and pitch trigged plastics to small holes.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

When it is sunny out the bass suspend under the thickess pads you can find that will vary depending on the lake that is when I flip a tube into the thick stuff. If it is cloudy out the fish will move to the edges of them. I like to throw a spinner or buzz bait, but a frog is another good bait around pads. Also if you can find pads with logs or stumps in that makes a lot better so I like to find pads with stuff like that in it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use worms


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Top water frogs work great, along with buzzbaits. I also like to use jig and pig.


how do you work a buzzbait through the pads?? I have only fished 2 lakes that have pads and so I have only used a tx lizzard or pitched in around the holes close to the edge.

I would LOVE to be able to work a buzz without getting hooked on every pad between my landing and the boat.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Gulp worms(love 'em), weedless jigging spoon(stained water), tubes rigged weedless.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

For the past 2 years I have been using 1/4 oz. wh/char spinnerbait with a single #4 willow and 3/8 oz. wh/char spinnerbait with double willow with#5+#3 blades.17LB TEST LINE.I have a Dawia 7:1-1 reel that I use too.......works for me.My son like a 3 1/2" tube on a bobber........works for him.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The only problem I can see with alot of the sugestions mentioned so far is that the pads are around 15-18" high right now and it is hard to use any top water unless fishing the outside edges .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

madcrappiekids said:


> how do you work a buzzbait through the pads?? I have only fished 2 lakes that have pads and so I have only used a tx lizzard or pitched in around the holes close to the edge.
> 
> I would LOVE to be able to work a buzz without getting hooked on every pad between my landing and the boat.


I usually go around them but when they are lower I will give the buzzbait a little jerk it will pop it up, makes alot of noise and usually avoids the pads!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I will have to give it a try next time out.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

The pads were high, but I caught seven by using the NetBait craws and Chatterbaits along the edges of the fields. Great day on the water! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

like someone else mentioned zoom horny toads rigged weedless with a fairly large 5/0 hook(no bullet wt). There are a bunch of horny toad imitations this year I see also(lamos). I've also had decent luck with the "snag proof" weedless frog. I have another weedless frog which also caught me a couple largemouth last year in a pond full of weeds. I think it was also snagproof brand but not the professional series. Thats what I've fished.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Tredder said:


> The pads were high, but I caught seven by using the NetBait craws and Chatterbaits along the edges of the fields. Great day on the water! Thanks for the suggestions.


Sounds good- if the weather holds on Sunday I think I am heading back up there. Going ot rig up a few different things to try.


----------

